# Safer than Chicago,



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Safer than Chicago, Detorit ,LA....

El Salvador, one of the world's deadliest countries, has recorded a rare day without a single homicide.

No one is killed in El Salvador for first time in two years | Fox News


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The inner cities are third world countries and they helped elect a third world immigrant to the Oval Office


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I'd be safer living next to Three Mile Island nuclear plant!


----------



## mickbear (Aug 26, 2015)

Chicago, Detroit? who cares ?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Safer than Chicago, Detorit ,LA....
> 
> El Salvador, one of the world's deadliest countries, has recorded a rare day without a single homicide.
> 
> No one is killed in El Salvador for first time in two years | Fox News


Look at the statistics. You were literally safer when you were over in Iraq fighting a war than you are on a business trip to Chi-town.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

there is no safe place as long as there are " BLM groups and ****ing ******* around " .


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Nah, this time I think that Chicago is safer, Central America is a butcher shop. There is something wrong with them at the spiritual level; those people are inhabited by devils or something.

Government data show 6,657 people were murdered in the small country last year, a 70% increase from 2014. The homicide rate of 104 people per 100,000 is the highest for any country in nearly 20 years, according to data from the World Bank.
El Salvador: World's new murder capital

PS:I met some guys from Detroit,and we got acquainted in jail; and some of them converted to Christianity while incarcerated. They are real hard core men, but they are not like the Central American men.


----------



## emmawatson7867 (Aug 1, 2017)

WOW. it is awesome news indeed. Very much safest as per my point of view.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Even in my city of Madison, Wisconsin we've had about one murder per day for the last week. Now granted, our bangers are worst in the country, and half the victims were "collateral kids'--one shot by accident when a stray bullet went through a wall--but a kill is a kill.

Funny how they always talk about poverty, but they all have money for cigarettes, liquor, drugs and ammunition.


----------

